

Ask YC: Meetup for Philippine-based hackers - terpua

Anyone interested in meeting up in Manila for a hackathon and/or chat/share?<p>I'm the co-founder of a local startup (itenna.net) and we can meet at my office.<p>Email me at terencepua gmail if interested.
======
ubelt
I'm interested too. I'll be in Manila for the holidays.

I'll send you an email.

There was a related thread a few weeks ago.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=76204>

------
jamongkad
Hey Terrence isn't it? when will this be? I'll be in the country for the
holidays.

~~~
terpua
Nothing formal yet...waiting to see if there is any interest.

~~~
jamongkad
Well if there is then count me in :P cuz I've heard in Singapore there's a lot
of activity going on especially in the start up scene. Would love to see how
this goes for the Phils.

~~~
terpua
Can you email me your digits?

~~~
jamongkad
Sure I will when I get them :P

------
terpua
I propose Dec 6 at 5pm in Makati

